# Engine whistle/whine how do you pin point where its coming from?!?



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey guys just a quick question on how you can pinpoint where exactly a noise is coming from your engine. I got the 05 6speed and It's just a small whine noise sounds like its coming from something off the belt but its hard to pin point it and it sounds like it does it more noticeable while its in gear, but any suggestions on how to narrow it down or what I can do? Thanks.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

You mean the whistle that sounds like a supercharged engine?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you think it's belt related, remove the belt and run the car for a few seconds and see if the noise stops. If not then put the belt back and and using a long metal rod of some sorts (I use a 3' long screwdriver) with one end on your ear, move the other end around on the engine to try to identify were the sound is coming from. This works for listening to bearings going bad in like water pumps, alternators or idler pulleys too.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

It's a serpentine belt. It could be the belt tensioner as suggested previous.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I'v read in some other post that the alternator makes the whistleing noise.

I have 95K on mine and it has had it from day one.

Larry


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> You mean the whistle that sounds like a supercharged engine?


Yeah i know what noise your talking about that's normal but no it almost sounds like a belt, bearing, or pulley. I mean its not real loud and i dont think it'll effect anything but its just annoying because its loud enough to hear and it just bugs the **** out of me.


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks Rukee and Judge I'll look into taking the belt off and checking the tensioner and what not but if I take like a screwdriver or whatever and try and try to feel out the vibration where would be the best place to position it at because i mean i dont want to be an idiot and like put it in a bad spot and with all the moving parts jack something up you know... Like what besides the tensioner would be a key point of interest to feel out in the problem area. Because I didnt look too much into it because I have alot of stuff going on but I'm pretty sure its on the passenger's side towards the bottom.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The ole screwdriver to the ear test is a tried and true method for checking internal bearing failure on alternators etc. Place the screw driver atop the part you want to check hold it secure and put your ear to the end. If there is a squeal internally it will sing to you. 

As far as the belt tensioner, try spraying some WD-40 on it and see if it stops. If it does, then you know what the culprit is.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Do NOT get the WD-40 on the belt though!!!!


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

Good deal thanks for the pointers guys!


----------



## millertime034 (Aug 24, 2008)

So I'm pretty sure I narrowed it down to the a/c clutch or the a/c belt tensioner pontiac replaced the belt tensioner back in june for a similar noise so maybe they just put a ****ty part in but i talked to them and they guarentee their work for 12 months so i should be good


----------

